# frustrating



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

hmmmmm......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You need to understand Japanese to solve it. The link that was given in a paper is in Japanese and may have a clue.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

well ive picked up all the items got the cd to open but cant get out the door?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

me too.... :?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

i have :
memo
cd case
ring
box that wont open
metal stick
3 keys 
battery
power cable 
(used to switch the cd on)
cassette


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Solved and out of the room 8)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> i have :
> memo
> cd case
> ring
> ...


you're missing a ring


----------



## Oid (Jul 10, 2003)

sorted...

put the two rings and the stick on top of the box.
Open the box
put the casette in the box.
Play the film.

Carry on...

Let me know if you need further clues....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Oid (Jul 10, 2003)

A great way to pass 1/2 an hour of work


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Oid said:


> sorted...
> 
> put the two rings and the stick on top of the box.
> Open the box
> ...


dont wanna be a killjoy, but some peeps may want to figure it out themselves :?


----------



## Oid (Jul 10, 2003)

Apologies Ronin - I thought you were asking for help  
....I've not given it all away though


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

shit im missing second ring... where is it? not in the ceiling cos i cant seem to see that again!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Where was the ring that you do have?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

in CD i think cant remember where i got it!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Oid said:


> Apologies Ronin - I thought you were asking for help
> ....I've not given it all away though


no worries, figured it out before i posted the link used " hmmm" coz thats what i was doing


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Try opening and closing the curtains a few times :wink:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

oh 
!!! geees i had done that but just not enough !!

i played movie but didnt have any soudn was it supposed to?
i still cant get out the door?

or was that it?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Watch to the left of the dancer as the movie plays


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Got everything except the metal bar, where is that?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

truly frustrating!!!

Yes i see a little X or something but when i click it nothing it just stops playing?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Wait until the end of the movie.....also count how manytimes the thing appears


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks NickP


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

at last gees lost count how many times i had to play it !!

great... havent seen any clue about numbers though?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

got it !!

at last competed !!

I can get on with some work now


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I do have the another one if anyones keen?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

go on u know we want to


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://www.forbidden-siren.com/


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Wheres the bleedin' battery???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Got everything except the metal bar :?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

arrhhh this new ones worse!!


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

cummon guys...got everything including third key but although it makes a different noise in the door, I still cant get out. The url memo takes me to a blank page and I have to start over...grrrr


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> Wheres the bleedin' battery???


where you get zzzzz`s


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

M44RT L said:


> cummon guys...got everything including third key but although it makes a different noise in the door, I still cant get out. The url memo takes me to a blank page and I have to start over...grrrr


Paste the URL into a fresh browser window...it contains some info that you'll need later on


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Wheres the bleedin' battery???


Yes where? And it is not under the pillow.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

yeah done [email protected] SINCE 1994' is all i get from the linked page...???


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You'll need part of that statement later


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

But I cant get anywhere else nick...been around the bloody room till i'm crimson in the face...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Difficult not to give everything away! All you need IS in the room. Just make sure you look around, under, behind, alongside and inbetween everything in the room.

Or just have a clicking frenzy everywhere!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

that last statemnet made me laugh !!!

there is more to find on or under or around the bed!

just click away till u get a differnet angle/view


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

in the other example which isnt the same cos all you do is click and listen ...what does the downloaded file do? not sure i want to run it in case?!?!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

M44RT L said:


> But I cant get anywhere else nick...been around the bloody room till i'm crimson in the face...


What items do you have so far?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Nick i have:
2 rings
3 keys
1 bar
1 box
1 tape
1 memo
1 power cable
1 empty cd case


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ok done it...thanks to Nick for helping me find the AA (or is it a AAA) battery? 

It is amazing how they could hide so many objects in such a small room


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

oh and the baTTERY...I SEEN THE FILM


----------

